# Amputation Great toe



## Trendale (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello,
Can someone confirm that this is the correct code after reading the report? I was a little confused between codes 28810 and 28820, but I think I got it now. 28810 is the removal of the metarsal with toe, single represents what?, and 28820 is the removal of the toe only, and the physician stops at the MTP? ( when the note says carried down to the MTP, this means he stops there?)

op note: I beleive the correct code is 28820-LT

The skin incision was made so that dorsal and plantar flaps could be utilized, and then sharp dissection was made down to the periosteum of the proximal phalanx of the great toe, and then this was carried down to the MTP joint. The great toe was then removed as a complete specimen. bleeding was electrocauterized and this afforded excellent coverage of the end of the metatarsal.

Thanks!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 14, 2009)

letisha said:


> Hello,
> Can someone confirm that this is the correct code after reading the report? I was a little confused between codes 28810 and 28820, but I think I got it now. 28810 is the removal of the metarsal with toe, single represents what?, and 28820 is the removal of the toe only, and the physician stops at the MTP? ( when the note says carried down to the MTP, this means he stops there?)
> 
> op note: I beleive the correct code is 28820-LT
> ...



Yes, I would code this as 28820 also. 
And yes, 28810 is amputation of the metatarsal bone and its attached toe and 28820 is amputation of a toe at the metatarsophalangeal joint level. 
I remember when I used to code Podiatry it can get tricky.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 14, 2009)

But remember to not use the LT and RT modifiers for toes, use the toe modifiers.


----------

